# musik



## tokasch (19. August 2002)

habe mit einem Kollegen eine homepage reihe zusammen jetzt hat er mir in mein ftp programm das lied eingefügt.Jetzt meine Frage wie bekomm ich sie jetzt in meine html

danke  Tokasch;((


----------



## untread (20. August 2002)

<embed src="music.wav" width="140" height="60">

so könnts gehen 

mfg


----------



## SirNeo (20. August 2002)

Die Höhe und Breite einer Sounddatei können auf "0" gesetzt werden, da diese nicht angezeigt werden.
Zu diesem Befehl gibt es auch noch eine Reihe von Zusatzfunktionen, habe das entsprechende Kapitel rausgesucht.
Multimedia einbinden


----------

